# Brought home a new project! (A mill)



## cdcava (Mar 21, 2021)

After over 8 hours of driving, wrangling, moving, loading, finding, and Lord knows what else.. I finally brought home my first mill! It's a 1963 Bridgeport Series 2 J head with a 3ph motor. It'll need some clean up, some minor fixing up, but it came with tooling, and some other accessories! Appropriate coffee mug in picture, I was zonked after my adventure yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt45 (Mar 21, 2021)

My cup would read " until 7PM, maybe."


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 21, 2021)

You'll have fun with that- some nice tools with it also 
-Mark


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice machine, looks to be in good condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotrats (Mar 21, 2021)

Very nice find! Appears you have much fun in store!!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 21, 2021)

Nice, very nice! Any good machine tool find and retrieval is a test of your commitment. You are obviously committed (or should be).  
Congratulations!


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 22, 2021)

the head is out of tram a little...


----------

